# Where can I find info on the SER series.



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I would like to know more about the cars running and how they are doing against eachother. I see Mike is running a B14 and I wonder about the b13 vs b14 battle if any (among other things of interest).


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

www.trackracers.com has info on the series, www.monkey-r.com has info on some of the cars.

Last race of the season its this weekend at Willow Springs. Should be a close race between the 6 entrants


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I would like to know more about the cars running and how they are doing against eachother. I see Mike is running a B14 and I wonder about the b13 vs b14 battle if any (among other things of interest). *


www.nasaproracing.com

Mike


----------

